# Nevado Huascarán, la montaña mas alta del Perú, Ancash



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hola! Pongo un thread del Huascarán pq es una linda montaña, y bien alta.. les pongo info primero:

Huascarán, montaña del centro-oeste de Perú situada en el departamento de Ancash. Se halla enclavada en la cordillera Blanca, el principal y más elevado ramal de la cordillera Occidental de los Andes, y está separada de la cordillera Negra —llamada así porque debido a su menor altitud no dispone de neveros— por el callejón de Huaylas, que recorre el río Santa. El Huascarán, el pico más elevado de Perú, es un macizo granodiorítico levantado durante la orogénesis alpina de la era terciaria. Posee dos cimas, la septentrional o norte, a 6.655 m de altitud, que fue coronada en 1908 por Peck, Taugwalder y Zumtaugwald, y la meridional o sur, a 6.768 m, que fue conquistada en 1932 por Bernhard y Borchers. Es objeto de escaladas y excursiones, especialmente en las lagunas de Llanganuco. A sus pies se encuentra la ciudad de Yungay, destruida en 1970 por un terremoto que provocó un gigantesco alud de 15 millones de m3 de nieve que llegó a la ciudad en tres minutos (a una velocidad de 300 km/h). En esta zona del callejón de Huaylas murieron 60.000 personas. Este importante valle fue sede de las culturas precolombinas de Recuay y Huaylas. Conquistado por los incas en 1460, el nevado fue descubierto para la Monarquía Hispánica por Hernando Pizarro en 1533. En 1839 tuvo lugar en sus inmediaciones la batalla de Yungay (o Ancash), donde fue derrotado el general boliviano Andrés Santa Cruz por el general chileno Manuel Bulnes; esta derrota significó la desaparición de la Confederación Perú-boliviana. Desde 1975 forma parte del Parque nacional Huascarán.

Fotos:



























































































*Desde arriba:*










*Mas vistas hacia el monte:*


















































































Bueno, 20 fotos para disfrutar de este hermoso paisaje.. felicidades por tenerlo en su país y por tener un país tan hermoso!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

OH, GRACIAS GRG POR TU APORTE, BUENA TU RECOPILACION, EL HUASCARAN ES UN SIMBOLO DE NUESTRO PAIS.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buen thread, niño, eres todo un maduro quien toca temas con mucho juicio


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

grg bienvenido de nuevo a nuestro foro, me alegra ver que postees denuevo aquí, sabes tocar los temas con madurez a tu corta edad, algo que cierto compatriota tuyo debería aprender. Y gracias por las fotos de Huascarán, muy buenas kay:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Filter said:


> grg bienvenido de nuevo a nuestro foro, me alegra ver que postees denuevo aquí, sabes tocar los temas con madurez a tu corta edad, algo que cierto compatriota tuyo debería aprender. Y gracias por las fotos de Huascarán, muy buenas kay:


Jajaja.. ya se quien es.. xDD pero no diré el nombre.. y bueno, gracias x sus opiniones! así me dan ganas de seguir posteando fotos de su bello país..! o bien como diria esa persona "gracias x sus opiniones y la wea!! así me dan ganas de seguir posteando las weas de fotos de su bello país!! " jaja xDD bueno, pero parece q soy el unico al q le cae bien esa persona..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindas fotos Gonzalo! Gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

excelentes fotos tratare de hacer los mismo theard paisajisticos de chile en tu foro... el huascaran es simplemente hermoso


----------

